# Diesel Smell outside car



## ergobindgill (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi ,

I have purchased new diesel car (LT) 1999cc and 1.4L Turbo however from 2nd or third day i have been noticing diesel smell coming when i stop my car after driving and put the windows down. Or when the car is on in garage or when i come outside the car. 
I always smell the diesel Oder. This is my first diesel car experience. 

So Does it happen that all diesel car gives order while they are ignition on. 
Had word with few of my frnds having diesel car however they deny on the fact that new generation diesel car smells.

Have conversation with one of my friend have curze LTZ, no smell from his car too. 
Took my car to the service center however they deny regarding any leakage.

Can somebody please let me know the reason. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I would seriously pay for this if it were an option. Two days ago, I followed a truck with my window down and sunroof open to obtain said aroma.

I'd recommend taking it to another dealer if you think something is wrong with it. Perhaps there is a leak or problem with the exhaust cleaning system and the first dealer was just too stupid.

If that fails, Chevy Customer Service on here can help find you a GM contact that can assist in your area to put pressure on the dealer.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

ergobindgill said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have purchased new diesel car (LT) 1999cc and 1.4L Turbo however from 2nd or third day i have been noticing diesel smell coming when i stop my car after driving and put the windows down. Or when the car is on in garage or when i come outside the car.
> I always smell the diesel Oder. This is my first diesel car experience.
> ...



Well.. if your location is really Chandigarh, I have no idea what emission system they have on the car there. Here, I can smell it a little sometimes, from outside, but it is not strong. I've had the car for 3-4 months and just noticed it a little a few weeks back.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I do not smell diesel at all in my cruze. I miss the smell of my dmax, the cruze just smells sweet and weird.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome diesel brother. 

Please read through this related thread. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/24881-diesel-exhaust-smell-cabin.html


----------

